# My first RP post (clechie, but it is what it is)



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 7, 2016)

Galaxy woke up with the sun on her muzzle. The space ornaments that adorned her room that she was all too familiar with glistened in the rays. Her Universe-image pillow and cover that her father got her seemed unnaturally bright in the sun.
"Galaxy! Breakfast!" Shouted her father, Nova. Galaxy stretched and slumped downstairs. "Are you excited for the show, sweetie?"
'Oh yea, the show!', Thought Galaxy, becoming more alert. After a quick breakfast, and a kiss on the check from her father, Delilah the squirrel suddenly showed up and honked on her car's horn to singal she was ready to go. Galaxy sprung out the door and into her best friend's car.
"Hey there, Dana!", Galaxy exclaimed, using Delilah's nickname.
"Yo Gigi! Excited for the dance recital"? Delilah returned, using the same "nickname game".
"Oh you know it!" Galaxy shouted in excitement as her friend drove them to school.

At school, same old same old: Everyone ignored the duo, as if invisible. Galaxy did very well in most her classes, but science was her strong point. Specifically, astronomy. Galaxy and her family had alway had an interest in the stars and outer space, and had been like that for many generations.
"Ok, class! Pop question: How far away is the moon from earth?", Mr. Stag asked.
Galaxy immediately shot up her paw. Mr. Stag called on her.
"238,900 miles!" She said, without thought.
"Correct!", Mr. Stag shouted. It went on like this for every question until the end of class.
'Finally!', thought Galaxy. The recital was after school, and science was the last period. She and Delilah meet at the auditorium. Delilah, a music lover, was absolutely thrilled.
"Good luck up there! Make sure to wave to me!", Her mouth bolted.
Galaxy slowed her down. "Ok ok, chill out. And thanks.", She said as the got behind the curtains.
"And now, for our preformer of the day..." Mr. Burrow said through a microphone.
"I give you.. Galaxy the Wolf!" The curtains drew back and the music started. The lyrics played in Galaxy's mind as she moved her body similar to chinese dancers. She was dancing a sort of improv dance.
_
Some legends are told
Some turn to dust or to gold
But you will remember me
Remember me for centuries
And just one mistake
Is all it will take
We'll go down in history
Remember me for centuries
(Hey yeah, oh hey, hey yeah)
Remember me for centuries
Mummified my teenage dreams
No, it's nothing wrong with me
The kids are all wrong
The stories are off
Heavy metal broke my heart
Come on, come on and let me in
The bruises on your thighs like my fingerprints
And this is for tonight
I thought that you would feel
I never meant for you to fix yourseeeellf.... 
_
It was songs like these that really got her going. It got her hyped. This was the one chance she could prove herself. She couldn't draw. She couldn't write good stories. No one ever saw her. So this was it.
The show went beautifully. The grand finale was when she was going to jump off the stage and bow when the song ended. She was going to do that. She did do that. But she never truly knew what she was jumping into....


Galaxy woke up in an unfamiliar place. "oh no, did I land wrong?" she quietly said. She stood on her foot, and winced in pain. "What? This looks like a..... cut??? How did I-" She was cut off when she realized where she was. It was like a swamp but... more twisted. The trees were dark, the water bubbled, and tree limbs reached this way and that. However, she noticed something else in the distance. "Is that, a... city?", She questioned. She tried walking, but her foot was in too much pain. "I.. guess I should crawl", She reasoned. She dragged her body with her arms, fur being tangled and skin being cut by the twigs and grass. But then she saw an outline of what looked like another person. "Hello?" She meekly asked.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 7, 2016)

Cool, a first for us both!

"Don't move, you'll only hurt yourself more" the figure called out from the shadows. He began to move forward, bounding with ease through the foliage and massive branches that littered the swamp floor.

He vaulted over a boulder and landed in front of Galaxy. He was a tall deer, with long, slender antlers that had a bit of moss draping off. He had a blue quiver full of arrows slung across his torso, and a bow in his hand.

"Hello, I'm Axis. Who are you?"


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 7, 2016)

Galaxy could only stare in awe at this magnificent beast. I-I uh I'm- she sputtered. Im.. Galaxy. I'm sorry I don't know why I'm here, I-I was dancing and I jumped and I uh, think I landed but I didn't, and I don't remember how- an image came in her mind. "Wait.. I think I remember.. A hole?" Galaxy thought of something in class. She learned about black holes and wormholes and how they worked. 'Did I.. Go through a... Wormhole or something? But how-' Before she could think anymore, her strength was gone, and passed out.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Some legends are told
> Some turn to dust or to gold
> But you will remember me
> Remember me for centuries
> ...


(*Jin approves*)



Snowfurry360 said:


> "Wait.. I think I remember.. A hole?" Galaxy thought of something in class. She learned about black holes and wormholes and how they worked. 'Did I.. Go through a... Wormhole or something?


(Just so you know, my fursona Jin (fantasy version) is capable of literally opening black holes and dimensional rifts by tearing the air open... I say, Jin can be a super villain in this RP of yours XD )


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*Jin approves*)
> 
> 
> (Just so you know, my fursona Jin (fantasy version) is capable of literally opening black holes and dimensional rifts by tearing the air open... I say, Jin can be a super villain in this RP of yours XD )


Challenge accepted


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 7, 2016)

Axis caught her before she hit her head on the ground. He slung the bow across his other shoulder and picked her up, swiftly returning to his feet.

"Galaxy, is it?" He said, looking down in concern at the unconscious wolf in his arms, "I'd better take you to my settlement, I can't just leave you in Ko'neth Swamp. I'm sure my brother will understand"

Axis turned and began running, though with extreme caution to keep her in his arms. He stopped briefly and glanced back, gazing at the city behind him with a look of longing in his eyes. He continued running forward. As he went, the swamp gradually thinned out - the dark, twisted trees being replaced with colorful, lively oak trees, the puddles of mysterious bubbling fluids replaced with streams of fresh, clear water.

They eventually reached a dirt path. The sky was finally in clear view, and the warm sunlight shone on them from one far end.

"Morning, huh? I didn't realize I was gone for so long"

Axis headed westward down the path, enjoying his now-pleasant surroundings.

_Did I.. Go through a... Wormhole or something?_

"A wormhole... What could that be about?" he muttered to himself. His mind was suddenly filled with curiosity.

He continued along the path for a few miles before finally reaching a small settlement of 10 cabins. Someone immediately called out to him from within one of the cabins. "Did you bring food?"

"I'm afraid I didn't," Axis called back, heading toward the cabin where the voice came from, "but that's of no importance at the moment"

A deer stepped out of the cabin. This one was a bit shorter than Axis, and his antlers were much smaller. He had a very stern expression, definitely not an easygoing guy.

"Brother, you were out all night. How could you not find anyth-" the deer fell silent at the sight of the wolf in his arms.

"Who is that?"

"Theta, this is Galaxy. I met her within the opposite side of Ko'neth just as she fell unconscious. Clear off one of the beds so I may let her rest"

Theta quickly went and cleared off his bed without question. Axis walked over and delicately lowered Galaxy onto the bed.

"You're safe here. Now you can rest peacefully" he said in a low voice.

The brothers both looked down at her with curiosity, then stepped outside.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

(I'm gonna wait for the right moment to enter, or when someone enters that swarm again)


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 7, 2016)

(sonnd like a magical girl RP XD )


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 8, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Axis caught her before she hit her head on the ground. He slung the bow across his other shoulder and picked her up, swiftly returning to his feet.
> 
> "Galaxy, is it?" He said, looking down in concern at the unconscious wolf in his arms, "I'd better take you to my settlement, I can't just leave you in Ko'neth Swamp. I'm sure my brethren will understand"
> 
> ...


Galaxy snapped her eyes open. Time had passed, and took her a while to realized that she had been relocated. "Hmm.... what happened?", she asked, regaining most of her conscience. "Did that deer take me?" She Then noticed, despite being exhausted, she must have had nightmares, as she accidentally clawed some of the sheets and bed. "I hope whoever owns this place doesn't get too angry..." She said in slight worry. As Galaxy stepped out of bed, she saw that her foot had a large bandage, and several small ones were on her arms. "huh." She reasoned. "Whoever did this..." She rubbed her belly. "...Must be nice enough to give me something to eat..." She then realized how observant she was not being. "Oh yes! That... portal... Or whatever happened.... I guess.. It brought me here, but why?" Her thoughts were interrupted by her stomach growling, and saw that food was more important at the moment. 

She wandered around the neat yet exotic cabin for a short while, then heard voices outside. "Sounds like... Axis!", she said, remembering his name. She stepped outside, and saw two deer, One of whom she recognized.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 8, 2016)

Axis and his brother had been sitting on little wooden chairs conversing with eachother in front of the cabin. The blue quiver and bow were propped up against the wall. A small campfire was crackling nearby.
"Galaxy, you're awake!" Axis said with a smile, seeing that she was in good condition. He got up from his seat and came over to her.
"How do you feel? Did you get enough rest? Does it hurt to walk?"


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 8, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'm gonna wait for the right moment to enter, or when someone enters that swarm again)


Oh, I've been brainstorming at school today. Trust me, you're going to have a major role. You suggested Jin plays a villain, correct? How does _main antagonist_ sound?


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 8, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Axis and his brother had been sitting on little wooden chairs conversing with eachother in front of the cabin. The blue quiver and bow were propped up against the wall. A small campfire was crackling nearby.
> "Galaxy, you're awake!" Axis said with a smile, seeing that she was in good condition. He got up from his seat and came over to her.
> "How do you feel? Did you get enough rest? Does it hurt to walk?"


Galaxy gave a slightly embarrassed smile. "I'm alright, Axis. And um, thanks for saving me, I think.", she replied. "Who is this?" She asked. "Do you guys know each other?" She realized for the second time how observant she was not being. "Oh! Axis, do you know what happened? Why am I here? And where am I?" She questioned, rather panicked and wondering how she was going to get home.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 8, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Oh, I've been brainstorming at school today. Trust me, you're going to have a major role. You suggested Jin plays a villain, correct? How does _main antagonist_ sound?


(I was just kidding, I'm supper terrible at being a villain : x unless you got a "plot" there for me to follow)


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 8, 2016)

Axis stopped her, "Whoa, whoa, one thing at a time"

He paused to think for a moment.

"Galaxy, where are you from? You behave as though you're a follower of Sodrax, but I found you closer to Ethroki than I've ever seen anyo-"

"We don't talk about Ethroki here" Theta suddenly added, looking away.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 8, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Axis stopped her, "Whoa, whoa, one thing at a time"
> 
> He paused to think for a moment.
> 
> ...


Galaxy was confused. Who was Sodrax and Ethroki? But she thought she should explain her home. 
"I don't know how to put this...." She thought of the 'wormhole" "Another... dimension?" 
She went on about her life, friends and family. She noted that she thought of herself as an amazing dancer (As that was really the only thing going for her). 
"And then, at the end, I jumped off the stage, and that's all I remember." She said thoughtfully.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 8, 2016)

Axis was silent, his jaw slightly dropped in astonishment. Galaxy explained so much of a society completely unlike his own, it was all too much to grasp.
There was only a single thought that stuck with him, and lingered - extraterrestrial life. This was an entirely foreign concept to him and he wasn't sure how to properly process such an idea.
"You're... you're from another world?"
He glanced up at the sky, then back at her, "You mean... elsewhere within the Great Star Spiral?"

He looked up again, but this time his eyes stayed fixed toward the sky.

_We're not the only ones?_

"Why did the gods keep this from us?"


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Galaxy herself was astonished. Did this confirm the "paralel universe" theory? Is this one of the capabilities of wormholes? But if so, how did it appear in her school? And if _that_ happened, why was she the only one to be 'transported'? This was as confusing to them both in many but different ways. But she had some questions for Axis himself.
"Axis, who are 'Sodrax and Ethroki'? "Are they leaders or something?", She said somewhat hesitantly, as she remembered what Theta stated.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> how did it appear in her school? And if _that_ happened, why was she the only one to be 'transported'?


(my fursona got something to say about it, but I don't wanna spoil hehe)


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 9, 2016)

(i wish be part of it but hard to understand what going on and where to pause )


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Keywee612 said:


> (i wish be part of it but hard to understand what going on and where to pause )


Hmm maybe we could do our own RP when this is over?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

(@Snowfurry360 : you got a pic of Galaxy, by the way ? )


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (@Snowfurry360 : you got a pic of Galaxy, by the way ? )


Not yet, but a guy named neonslushie is doing a ref sheet for her.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Not yet, but a guy named neonslushie is doing a ref sheet for her.


(Feeling tempted to show you mine, but also trying to keep his image for the right moment )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 9, 2016)

(Fine if I slide in?)


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> "Axis, who are 'Sodrax and Ethroki'? "Are they leaders or something?", She said somewhat hesitantly, as she remembered what Theta stated.


Axis was intrigued more by this than anything.

"Incredible... A separate world that even the gods don't know about"
He stopped to process this before continuing.
"This world of ours, Kepler-452B, was created by four gods - Sodrax, the god of us sentient beings. Diamys, the god of terrestrial life, such as the grass and the trees. Serens, the god of industry, and of society. And Grythis, the god of fate"

His focus on Galaxy had trailed off into a distant stare, something dark just occupied his mind. He knelt down to pull out an arrow from his quiver, and had begun to fidget with it - a nervous habit.

"As for Ethroki..."

Axis turned to Theta. He was looking off in the distance the whole time, though he had listened to everything they've been saying.
Theta looked back at them, and took note of Axis' fidgeting. "Go ahead. She should know"

Axis nodded, then continued, "Our population is divided. Each god has always had their own set of followers, but as time went on, Serens proved to be the mightiest of the four. One fateful day, the darkest day in history, his followers did the unthinkable, and turned against us. Their forces stormed our capital Ethroki by the masses. Slaughtered thousands of innocent lives, and took the city for themselves"

His fidgeting ceased, and his jaw tensed.

"The beast who led the downfall of our world's unity... the one who turned our capital into a city of blood... he is an unknown entity, even to his own army. No one has ever beheld him. His name is equally as elusive - there are numerous names that he's known by. Us followers of Sodrax however, we only know him by a single name..."

"Jin"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> "The beast who led the downfall of our world's unity... the one who turned our capital into a city of blood... he is an unknown entity, even to his own army. No one has ever beheld him. His name is equally as elusive - there are numerous names that he's known by. Us followers of Sodrax however, we only know him by a single name..."
> 
> "Jin"


(*Jin approves*)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Axis was intrigued more by this than anything.
> 
> "Incredible... A separate world that even the gods don't know about"
> He stopped to process this before continuing.
> ...


Galaxy was amazed and confused. Wow, she thought. This world... Seems both sophisticated and tribal..... Then she remembered Ethroki. "Darkest day in history... It's just like.... Nine Eleven...."


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 9, 2016)

"Nine-eleven? Is that a code?" Axis asked.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Galaxy forgot for a moment. "Oh yes. We had an event very similar to 'Ethroki'. See, in my world, there where these two massive towers. We called them 'the twin towers', but they were really 'The World Trading Center'. It was one of the biggest accomplishments of my time."

"Then it happened".

"It was a clear day on September eleventh, 2001. A plane was flying like normal..... Then BAM. It flew directly into the building. An hour later, another one did the same thing. It turns out they were terrorists who hijacked the plane. Both building adventually collapsed. Many, many people died, and even more were injured or had their live changed. 15 years later, we still honor the ones who risked and lost their lives on that day. It was highly traumatizing to the entire country." She finished and crossed her paw over her heart for the people and "soldiers".


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 9, 2016)

"I'm sorry to hear your people faced a similar tragedy. Has the situation been resolved since the event?"


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> "I'm sorry to hear your people faced a similar tragedy. Has the situation been resolved since the event?"


"Well, it depends how you look at it. We are building a new singular tower I think, and a lot of people have physically recovered. But there is one thing that dosent recover so quickly: emotion. I have not nor my family been a part of the tragedy, but we often help support groups and things", she explained. "So, is there anything going on around her no-" She remembered something. "Axis, when I was in the swamp, I think I saw what looked like a city. What was that?" She questioned.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 9, 2016)

"What you saw was Ethroki, Galaxy. I was amazed to find you there because creatures tend to be killed on sight when found in such close proximity. I go there to hunt because as a deer I can be very swift and stealthy"


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> "What you saw was Ethroki, Galaxy. I was amazed to find you there because creatures tend to be killed on sight when found in such close proximity. I go there to hunt because as a deer I can be very swift and stealthy"


Galaxy replied somewhat sheepishly. "Oh, well I guess I'm lucky. And a little embarrassed. Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful, but in science class, my teacher said in prehistoric times, a wolf would usually eat a deer.. Not the other way around in a different scenario. But don't worry, I wouldn't eat you." ( going back for a zootopia theme here) She said, awkwardly laughing. "Changing subject", she abruptly stated, " is there anything going on around here that's 'unusual'?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> " is there anything going on around here that's 'unusual'?"


Right after Galaxy's question, an otherworldly voice, sounding demonic, can be heard echoing in the air :

- Your delayed demise seems like the answer to me...

Just moments later, what looks like black mists start to slowly creep into the vicinity, seemingly from where the swarm is, and towards them three. The two deer sense something extremely wicked and dreadful just from the mere sight of the mists.

- You may have escaped the fate of which your world has become by pure dumb luck, but it won't happen again...


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Right after Galaxy's question, an otherworldly voice, sounding demonic, can be heard echoing in the air :
> 
> - Your delayed demise seems like the answer to me...
> 
> ...


Galaxy saw the deer's expression. "Guys? Is something wrong?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy saw the deer's expression. "Guys? Is something wrong?"


(There's a shadow creeping into the area when it's still daylight, then a voice echoing in the air, and you only look at their face ? LOL)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (There's a shadow creeping into the area when it's still daylight, then a voice echoing in the air, and you only look at their face ? LOL)


-.- Dude, u never mentioned me. That kinda threw me off. Ah well, let's just roll with it 

Galaxy turned around. She now understood the brother's horrified expression, and it now took on her own face.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 9, 2016)

"Run"

Axis quickly picked up his equipment, grabbed Galaxy's hand, and darted away. Theta followed shortly behind.
"What is that?!" Theta shouted.
"I DON'T KNOW, JUST KEEP RUNNING"

The three retreated into a forest, the evil presence slowly inching in their direction before dispersing. They continued to run away.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Dude, u never mentioned me. That kinda threw me off. Ah well, let's just roll with it


(I think it begans right after your question...)



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Right after Galaxy's question, an otherworldly voice, sounding demonic, can be heard echoing in the air :
> 
> - Your delayed demise seems like the answer to me...


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> "Run"
> 
> Axis quickly picked up his equipment, grabbed Galaxy's hand, and darted away. Theta followed shortly behind.
> "What is that?!" Theta shouted.
> ...


Galaxy was gasping for breath as she ran. The trio took shelter in a nearby cave and went deport and deeper into it. She was surprised to find food and other materials in it. 
"Woah.... What was that?..." She said, breathing heavily.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> "Run"
> 
> Axis quickly picked up his equipment, grabbed Galaxy's hand, and darted away. Theta followed shortly behind.
> "What is that?!" Theta shouted.
> ...


The mists, as if being self-aware of the three's attempt to escape, suddenly rush towards them.

- Don't bother running... you'll only die tired...



Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy was gasping for breath as she ran. The trio took shelter in a nearby cave and went deport and deeper into it. She was surprised to find food and other materials in it.
> "Woah.... What was that?..." She said, breathing heavily.


It appears that they've cut off the black mists when they hide in the cave. However...

- You can run, but you can't hide...

Then, right in front of them, in their path, Axis, Theta and Galaxy see 4 black slashes that tear through the rocky strucutre of the cave, leaving trails of black shadow behind. However, within the trails are white dots that give the impression of what look like cuts of the very outer space.
The cave is quickly torn open. Then, in front of them is an unusual-looking creature that slightly resembles a cross of a kangaroo and a bat, fully equipped in a silver-white and titanium-black outfit. Beneath his outfit, on his belly, however, is what looks like a vertical mouth, revealing "teeth" inside, which have the slightly dirt white color of bones. His bat-like wings appear to have been "tattooed", with strange symbols and runes on the membranes.







As he appears in front of them, he lets out a sickening smirk :

- Mind if I cut in ?

The three see that his voice sounds exactly the same as the otherworldly voice they heard earlier.

(I drew him yesterday  man, I had so much fun designing his outfit)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Galaxy was both amazed and petrified at the creature. "Y-you... Did this... To m-me?" She sputtered. She drew out her blue and sharp claws in fear. 

(AMAZING artwork dude. I could NEVER draw like that.... And that why I dance.... Plus it's fun)


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 9, 2016)

(OOC: What a badass entrance for a badass-looking character!)

In a split-second, Axis yanked an arrow out of his quiver and drew his bow.
"_Who are you?_" he shouted. His widened eyes burned with ferocity as he stared into the beast's eyes.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> (OOC: What a badass entrance for a badass-looking character!)
> 
> In a split-second, Axis yanked an arrow out of his quiver and drew his bow.
> "_Who are you?_" he shouted. His widened eyes burned with ferocity as he stared into the beast's eyes.


"And... Why do you want me?" Galaxy said, slightly relived with Axis protecting her.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy was both amazed and petrified at the creature. "Y-you... Did this... To m-me?" She sputtered. She drew out her blue and sharp claws in fear.


The creature readies his paws and engulfs them in what look like black flames, though still with the white dots within like from the slashes they saw earlier. He then glances at Galaxy with a bloodthirsty look on his face :

- Your arrival to this world was by mere dumb luck, pitiful creature...



Tetrachroma said:


> In a split-second, Axis yanked an arrow out of his quiver and drew his bow.
> "_Who are you?_" he shouted. His widened eyes burned with ferocity as he stared into the beast's eyes.



He then shifts his gaze at Axis and Theta :

- Some people call me "Void-Walker"... some other, "Rift-Shifter"...

Axis and Theta immediately recall those as the names/titles of the beast that has massacred their capital into pieces.
The creature continues :

- ... But you can call me Jin Lust-Sin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> AMAZING artwork dude. I could NEVER draw like that.... And that why I dance.... Plus it's fun)





Tetrachroma said:


> (OOC: What a badass entrance for a badass-looking character!)


(Thankies, thankies )


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Something 


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The creature readies his paws and engulfs them in what look like black flames, though still with the white dots within like from the slashes they saw earlier. He then glances at Galaxy with a bloodthirsty look on his face :
> 
> - Your arrival to this world was by mere dumb luck, pitiful creature...
> 
> ...


something awoke in Galaxy. She felt... Anger... She didn't know why..... She then saw a strange aura surge into her body.... But... It didn't hurt... She felt... Power.. "Guys, something is happening!" She said. And For the second time, she had so idea what she was 'jumping' into....


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Something
> 
> something awoke in Galaxy. She felt... Anger... She didn't know why..... She then saw a strange aura surge into her body.... But... It didn't hurt... She felt... Power.. "Guys, something is happening!" She said. And For the second time, she had so idea what she was 'jumping' into....


Galaxy felt her soul deep out of her body. She watched herself transform... Into a god.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - ... But you can call me Jin Lust-Sin.


Axis' knees almost gave out when he heard that, but he maintained a solid stance.
"*YOU..*" he gutturally shouted throughout bared teeth.

Before launching his bow, he saw a strange light radiating through the cave from beside him.


Snowfurry360 said:


> She then saw a strange aura surge into her body.... But... It didn't hurt... She felt... Power.. "Guys, something is happening!"


Axis turned to Galaxy.
"Galaxy, what's happening to you?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy felt her soul deep out of her body. She watched herself transform... Into a god.


(Jin at the moment...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

(I kind of want to join this one too, but I fear me and Jin would overshadow everyone else with our repeated responses)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Despite whatever is happening to Galaxy, the creature, named Jin, wastes no time in attempting to claim Galaxy's life. He slashes his flaming hands outwards again ; black cuts tear the air open as they strike at Galaxy at an incredible speed.

- Back to the nothingness with you !


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I kind of want to join this one too, but I fear me and Jin would overshadow everyone else with our repeated responses)


(No joke lol)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin at the moment...)


1.LOOOOL
2. Galaxy's body transformed. She gained a robe. ( like the one Olympia wears in Pokemon XY) A silver halo appeared over her head, and she gained a staff with a crystal ball containing blue and purple gasses. She created a force field before Jin's attack could reach her. Then they were all transported to where they could see all of the blue planet.
" You have done enough. It is time to end this." Galaxy could not believe what was happening. Then it all came to her.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Basically, Jin attacked you while you were only mid-transforming)


(She deflected it. This will be explained.)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> 1.LOOOOL
> 2. Galaxy's body transformed. She gained a robe. ( like the one Olympia wears in Pokemon XY) A silver halo appeared over her head, and she gained a staff with a crystal ball containing blue and purple gasses. She created a force field before Jin's attack could reach her. Then they were all transported to where they could see all of the blue planet.
> " You have done enough. It is time to end this." Galaxy could not believe what was happening. Then it all came to her.


There was a god that no one knew. The creator of everything. ( yes this is an arceus thing, shut up) But she disappeared when it all came to life. And Galaxy was named after her. She was named after the god that all of existence is named after. She was the reincarnation of the god of the universe.
"Looks like you transported the wrong wolf.", she said with a slightly smug yet confident and serious face.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy's body transformed. She gained a robe. ( like the one Olympia wears in Pokemon XY) A silver halo appeared over her head, and she gained a staff with a crystal ball containing blue and purple gasses. Then they were all transported to where they could see all of the blue planet.
> " You have done enough. It is time to end this." Galaxy could not believe what was happening. Then it all came to her.


The brothers could not believe what had just happened.
Axis could only stare in awe at what Galaxy had become.

"Galaxy? What... what are you?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Galaxy's body transformed. She gained a robe. ( like the one Olympia wears in Pokemon XY) A silver halo appeared over her head, and she gained a staff with a crystal ball containing blue and purple gasses. She created a force field before Jin's attack could reach her. Then they were all transported to where they could see all of the blue planet.
> " You have done enough. It is time to end this." Galaxy could not believe what was happening. Then it all came to her.


The creature smirks yet again, looking at Galaxy's now "godlike" appearance with as much impression as when he saw the three earlier.
The impression of a predator about to claim its preys.
He then cracks his neck and knuckles :

- I've lived long enough to see this cliche "reincarnation" crap every day, pal.

He then opens a wormhole next to him, then creates a black sphere that wraps around Galaxy, before it "seeps" into her. He then readies what looks like a silver-white chainsaw katana in his hand :

- Gods or not...

He then slashes at the wormhole.

- You die all the same !

As soon as he hits the wormhole, Galaxy feels like the sword just brutally cuts through every single one of her organs inside her body. A violent slash appears on her side, followed by blood splashing out everywhere...



Spoiler: Black Hole



Jin can open black holes out of thin air to summon silver blades and chains for his own purposes in and outside of combat, from simply firing them at enemies in all directions to constructing a near infinite varieties of inanimate and even animated objects (usually animal-like) at whatever size and in whatever shape he wants, to fully control the battlefield as he pleases. He can also create a localized one to pull enemies towards it while damaging them, only to violently knock them away from it upon contact with one last heavy damage in the end.





Spoiler: Wormhole



For offensive purpose, Jin can create wormholes that form a one-sided path to deliver his attacks straight to the enemy's insides, leaving them no chance of blocking, resisting or even reducing the damage that tears them inside out. For defensive purpose, he can use the wormhole to completely negate all types of incoming attacks thrown at him, and have them deflected straight back at the enemies, much like a mirror.





Spoiler: Dimensional Rift



Jin can tear the air open by slashing his hands in the air, creating black dimensional rifts (with white dots inside them, which give the impression of "cuts" of the very space itself) that slash at wherever he aims, within his sight. The dimensional rifts cannot be blocked by any means, and do heavy damage if hit.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

0.0 UM. ( I just started RPing, I don't know how to handle this... I'll think of something in the morning. BTW, they had better have some final showdown, cuz fine, I'll believe this guy is THAT powerful. But may I remind you that this is THE CREATOR OF THE UNIVERSE.... Good attack descriptions though, I'll think of my own)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> I'll believe this guy is THAT powerful. But may I remind you that this is THE CREATOR OF THE UNIVERSE


(You create the universe, but I CONTROL IT, PAL)
(LOL)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You create the universe, but I CONTROL IT, PAL)
> (LOL)


-.- god this is going to be difficult.... ( pun not intended...)
..... See you guys in the morning!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> -.-, god this is going to be difficult.... ( pun not intended...)


(*Jin approves of the pun anyway*)



Snowfurry360 said:


> ..... See you guys in the morning


(Might as well make it so Galaxy transports Axis and Theta away to escape from Jin so they can recover while you're offline )


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Might as well make it so Galaxy transports Axis and Theta away to escape from Jin so they can recover while you're offline )


(Galaxy approves and does so)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

(By the way, this is what Galaxy just took straight to her guts earlier...)


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Hmm maybe we could do our own RP when this is over?


(okay that sound fun)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> 0.0 UM.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 10, 2016)

*In the sudden heated battle, the sky starts rippling and a sound can be head that is similar to thunder. In a few seconds the horizon, a dark blue color focused in one spot begins to materialize. It emits vibrations that can be felt traveling the whole swamp.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 10, 2016)

(Screw it, i'm joining in anyway)
*when Axis and Theta return to the forest, they see a young wolf with an angry expression on his face holding a sword with a reverse grip in his right hand*
"Where is he? I've been tracking him for 3 years...I know he was here..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Screw it, i'm joining in anyway)


(Our bromance is too OP you can't resist tackling along me or something ? Lol)
(Also : #RIP_everyone_else)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 10, 2016)

(I'm against you in this one, since you are tbe villain. Might not like the backstory I give for this one)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I'm against you in this one, since you are tbe villain.)


(I can already tell, hehe)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 10, 2016)

OK i literally have no idea how to react here... 


0.0.... am I.... BAD at this???


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> OK i literally have no idea how to react here...
> 
> 
> 0.0.... am I.... BAD at this???


(I'm guessing Galaxy being a reincarnation of the god of the universe here is all @Tetrachroma 's idea ; otherwise you won't be stuck like this)
(you're not bad at this, I just kinda threw you off-guard so bad with my powers LOL ; trust me, you're not the first to be stuck when going against me LOL)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'm guessing Galaxy being a reincarnation of the god of the universe here is all @Tetrachroma 's idea ; otherwise you won't be stuck like this)
> (you're not bad at this, I just kinda threw you off-guard so bad with my powers LOL ; trust me, you're not the first to be stuck when going against me LOL)


Actually, Galaxy being a reincarnaton? Totally my idea. God, I just HAD to make an RP with portals.... ugh...
So um, what do we do now? 
I mean seriously, what just happened??


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Actually, Galaxy being a reincarnatoon? Totally my idea. God, I just HAD to make an RP with portals....


(But you probably never expected someone to be able to control black holes, wormholes and dimensional rifts like me, right ? Hehe...)



Snowfurry360 said:


> So um, what do we do now?


(I dunno ? If it's your idea, then it's all up to you *shrugs*)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (But you probably never expected someone to be able to control black holes, wormholes and dimensional rifts like me, right ? Hehe...)
> 
> 
> (I dunno ? If it's your idea, then it's all up to you *shrugs*)


Well, I guess I could get this going again if you told me what happened... AND IF TECH SHOWS UP...


----------



## Julen (Sep 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The creature smirks yet again, looking at Galaxy's now "godlike" appearance with as much impression as when he saw the three earlier.
> The impression of a predator about to claim its preys.
> He then cracks his neck and knuckles :
> 
> ...


(*takes a seat and stares*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Well, I guess I could get this going again if you told me what happened...


(Right, you wanna know why Jin devoured planet earth ?)



Spoiler: Reset everything



Jin, a cosmic being tasked with looking after the earth, plans to "reset" the current earth and make it anew, without the pollution, the wars between nations, the technologies and machines "killing" people from inside out (kinda like the film "Matrix"), and many more.
Jin creates a black hole and swallow it all, but Galaxy, by "jumping" into it, is transported to Axis' world by accident.
Later, it's revealed that Jin is targeting Axis' planet next, using it as his source of energy to rebuild the earth as his own world.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 10, 2016)

Alright you know what? Let's take a break for a while. I can't keep up with this.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

(By the way, I got reply restriction...)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 10, 2016)

No hard feeling people: this thread is discontinued. Thank you to all whom participated, and I hope to do more RPs in the future.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> No hard feeling people: this thread is discontinued.


... ooops


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

To @Snowfurry360 and @Tetrachroma : I'm really sorry for ending the RP so brutally...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 10, 2016)

How?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> How?


Look at why @Snowfurry360 discontinued the thread..



Snowfurry360 said:


> Let's take a break for a while. I can't keep up with this.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh. Maybe if you went easier?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Oh. Maybe if you went easier?


I just thought, since I'm the main bad guy of the thread, why "easy" from the start...
... and this happened...


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah. Sorry I couldn't continue this.. I guess I wasn't really for Jin's awesomeness. So I am making a toned down RP with no magic and I am doing it with one other person ONLY... So yeah, sorry guys.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> So I am making a toned down RP with no magic


I can do without magic... but...



Snowfurry360 said:


> I guess I wasn't really for Jin's awesomeness.


No, it's not "awesomeness"...
... it's all my fault...


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 10, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Yeah. Sorry I couldn't continue this.. I guess I wasn't really for Jin's awesomeness. So I am making a toned down RP with no magic and I am doing it with one other person ONLY... So yeah, sorry guys.


(Plus it is your first RP ever)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 10, 2016)

Maybe you (or we) could try on a different one or here? Don't be to hard on yourself.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I can do without magic... but...
> 
> 
> No, it's not "awesomeness"...
> ... it's all my fault...


Hey it's ok. no hard feeling. Besides, I was the one who took on the challenge.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Hey it's ok. no hard feeling. Besides, I was the one who took on the challenge.


A near impossible challenge, that is...
But, yeah, that's my fursona Jin for y'all : some guy that can literally bend cosmic forces like black holes and wormholes into his full control


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> A near impossible challenge, that is...
> But, yeah, that's my fursona Jin for y'all : some guy that can literally bend cosmic forces like black holes and wormholes into his full control


That reminds me of something.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> That reminds me of something.


Remind you of what ? o. o


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 10, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> That reminds me of something.


(sephiroth or marvel characters/dc characters? just guessing)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 10, 2016)

A little, but it more reminded me of one of my ideas.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> one of my ideas


Uh oh...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Uh oh...


Eee yeah, no spoilers though. -w-


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Eee yeah, no spoilers though. -w-


Like I'd expect you to spoil your secrets : x
Just keep your hands to yourself XD


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Like I'd expect you to spoil your secrets : x
> Just keep your hands to yourself XD


You don't need to tell me twice.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> You don't need to tell me twice.


Salty : x


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Salty : x


Sugar is for the sensitive.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Sugar is for the sensitive.


I like sugar : 3


----------

